# Here's the pictures from Buffalo NY



## grandview

Here's some pixs of some of my lots I do. Also some damage.It was going in next week for some new ones.


----------



## grandview

.............


----------



## grandview

...........


----------



## grandview

All the power was out sorry.


----------



## grandview

.........................


----------



## grandview

......................


----------



## grandview

...................................


----------



## grandview

............................


----------



## grandview

..........................


----------



## grandview

...........................


----------



## grandview

///////////////////


----------



## grandview

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## grandview

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## grandview

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## grandview

//////////////////////


----------



## grandview

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## grandview

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandview

ccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## grandview

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## grandview

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## grandview

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## grandview

........................


----------



## grandview

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## grandview

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## grandview

////////////////////


----------



## grandview

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## grandview

////////////////////////


----------



## grandview

.......................


----------



## grandview

...........................


----------



## digit

*storm*

There must be lots of branches and wires down in that area. We are sending crews to Erie county from the fire dept. to help tommorrow.


----------



## grandview

''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## grandview

My truck after I was done.The whole time I never thought of my truck or plow I didn't want to jix it. 
This was a mess I hate this kind of snow it was heavy and wet. As soon as you had part of the lot done people would pull into it and walk to there house. Thats why I do the entrance last.These picture don't ever come close. The first night it was snowing I was snapping phone lines with the plow that's how low they were.


----------



## Rcgm

WOW that is crazy I don't think we have seen show like that in 10 years.So how did the truck hold up ? Looks like it did a great job? I bet you are glad that is done.

Take Crae
Brad 
RCGM 


Also Grandview nice web page real professional.


----------



## grandview

The plow was going in for service on the 23th and new tires next month. On Sat. you couldn't find any gas I drained my mowers and drove about 20miles round trip for gas and had to wait in line for 45 miniutes. My contracts don't even start till Nov 1st.


----------



## lawncare18

jesus... you guys got it bad... How is it today.. is all the snow gone.. you gona start mowing again this week ??? IS the cleanup going well.. sure all you can here is chainsaws and chippers going nuts.. been seing a lot of crews helping from out of state???


----------



## grandview

This the front yard.


----------



## grandview

And the back yard


----------



## 06HD BOSS

WOW man! those are the pics ive been waiting to see and now i understand why it was all over the news. Absolutley the worst kind of snow to have, tough as hell on equipment and its a slop fest when the sun shines on it. Glad everything worked out for ya.


----------



## DeereFarmer

What a mess. Great way to kickoff the year. I bet it took a lot of people by surprise by the looks of the roads.


----------



## ALarsh

Now get out and advertise for plowing!


----------



## lawncare18

Give us an update... I have heard a lot of crews form the syracuse area were headed out mon am to help you guys...


----------



## grandview

Sorry,
Internet keeps going up and down. All the power crews are using the local mall as staging areas. They said everybody should have power by Sun. I guess no mowing this week.:crying: I'm going to help out a tree guy since I have nothing to do. Besides the wife and kids are killing me! All my contracts are back for plowing.payup 
I'll try and get some more pixs all the snow is almost gone.


----------



## grandview

Here's an idea how heavy the snow was. The airport is a haft mile from me.

http://www.wgrz.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=41841


----------



## mcwlandscaping

I Want Snowwwwww!!!!!!


----------



## jbone

HOLY SH!T BATMAN!!! , suck that the pwer was out. But consider yourself lucky while the rest of us down here have a while to go before the snow starts falling let alone accumulating.


----------



## firelwn82

Loove the pics. I hope this means a crap load of snow for everyone this year.


----------



## Alaska Tim

*Well DONE*

GRANDVIEW-
Nice pictures, thanks for posting so many. Can't believe what you must of went through.
Hope you made some big $$$payup Nice web site as well, I agree, very professional.
Have fun spending the $$$.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I would have shot myself in the head if that would have been here.


----------



## lawncare18

Whats the latest out there??? Lots of tree crews working out there?? I saw a lot of pics on tv of lots and lots of brush and tree crews......Post some pics of the cleanup for us grandview!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer

I saw a convoy of probably 45 to 50 Mass Electirc trucks heading out towards NY on Sunday.


----------



## grandview

The snows gone ,just a mess now. I'm helping out a tree guy I send work to.I don't see any more mowing this year. Most of the tree companies are charging for the estimates paid in advance then will credit their account.I'll try and get some pictures.


----------



## lawncare18

how about all the cleanups?? Id deff want my lawn cleaned and mowed one more time before winter!!


----------



## grandview

Just before this happened it was raining for 2 weeks you couldn't even get on the lawns to cut them. What trees are left they still have leaves so there's still a month of leaf work after this.


----------



## lawncare18

dam grandview.. i am glad to see your family and you is sitll safe... hope everyting gets better for you as time goes on..


----------



## grandview

Thanks,
Everything is good now. I've been through a few big storms. We had one in 95 that dropped 40inches of the wet stuff .In 2001 we had 7 feet (yes feet) in 5 days. The thing is when your in it all day you don't realize how bad it is. Most people are stuck in the house and are scared of what's happing. I like it and it's fun. But I rather we only get 3-4 ins at a time, go out, finish and go home and back to bed.


----------



## NoFearDeere

I want snow....well, in about a month! Very nice website Grandview!


----------



## JET enterprises

i like how the volleyball net is still up in the back yard


----------



## DaySpring Services

Get ready Grandview, They say the sister storm may be on its way monday or tuesday!!


----------



## grandview

Sorry,
Only one per year!


----------



## finnegan

next step is buffing all those scratches out of my truck from all the damn trees:realmad:


----------



## grandview

Well it's been 1 week since the snow storm. If you look at post #6 it's abefore picture and here's the after.


----------



## PetalsandPines

*Help me buff this one out!*

Power and cable is back on....here come the pics!

This one happened while I was driving, a tree fell through my window


----------



## PetalsandPines

**************

*zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## PetalsandPines

*Tree that fell through my truck*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PetalsandPines

*Black locust Topiary Tree (20ft)*

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PetalsandPines

*backyard of house I am closing on Friday.*

Not Good!!!!!!!!


----------



## JET enterprises

holy ****.. did you say that tree fell when you were driving.. no injuries right?


----------



## jcesar

Not good on the truck. Hope everyone is ok.
Grandview, nice website. Very professional


----------



## Brian's Lawn

i so wish we would get snow like that here in ohio. i would love it!!!! but i bet you guys are glad its over and all cleaned ...snow wise that is.


----------



## DaySpring Services

I only took a couple pics after the snow melted. One's a park across the street from me, and the other is my neighbors back yard. These pics dont show how bad the damage really was.


----------



## PetalsandPines

*Airplane lifts off ground under weight of snow*

Had to steal this pic from wivb.com ....Weight of snow lifted nose of jet off ground during this storm!


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Since grandview's been sharing these pics one by one lately, lets just bring this back to the top. The old man cant go a week without talking about this. October's coming and i think he's getting nervous again. Here you go GV.


----------



## JD Dave

06HD BOSS;575726 said:


> Since grandview's been sharing these pics one by one lately, lets just bring this back to the top. The old man cant go a week without talking about this. October's coming and i think he's getting nervous again. Here you go GV.


Thank god that storm missed us.


----------



## tls22

The is the last and only time i want to see this thread bump! We all kno Gv plowed in october , no1 was ready. He was the only1 plowing, the city gave him a medal! We get it, now be done with this gv!


----------



## elite1msmith

PetalsandPines;310873 said:


> Had to steal this pic from wivb.com ....Weight of snow lifted nose of jet off ground during this storm!


larger scale airplane , have the center of Lift towards the rear of the plane, the center of gravity on the aircraft is forward of the center of lift, however is towards the rear of the plane as well. This is designed so that when the passengers fill in the plane, the center of gravity moves forward. the Tail of the aircraft is an upside down wing that pushes down on the rear of the aircraft, and balances out the weight on the front of the plane. If the center of gravity was ever to go rearward of the center of lift , the plane would basicly have no control , and could not recover from a stall or nose high attitude. for anyone that wonders why your baggage is weighed at the airport, the pilot needs to know exactly how much weigh is in the aircraft, and exactly how it is placed in the aircraft to calculate were the center of gravity is - Just a little knowelege for you all

but thats a funny pic


----------



## grandview

06HD BOSS;575726 said:


> Since grandview's been sharing these pics one by one lately, lets just bring this back to the top. The old man cant go a week without talking about this. October's coming and i think he's getting nervous again. Here you go GV.


That reminds me of another story to the Great October Storm of 2006!

About a week after and all the cleanup was going on the State DOT was picking up all the trees people left at the roadside and they were using loaders and just grabbing the branches and whole parts of peoples lawn. Being the smart and generous guy I am I went and picked up coffee and donuts from Tim Hortons for the workers and when they got to my house instead of using the loader to grab everything the hand pulled all the branches into the street. All the neighbors wondered how I had no damage to the lawn!


----------



## tls22

What a brown nose you are gv!


----------



## Rcgm

grandview;575775 said:


> That reminds me of another story to the Great October Storm of 2006!
> 
> About a week after and all the cleanup was going on the State DOT was picking up all the trees people left at the roadside and they were using loaders and just grabbing the branches and whole parts of peoples lawn. Being the smart and generous guy I am I went and picked up coffee and donuts from Tim Hortons for the workers and when they got to my house instead of using the loader to grab everything the hand pulled all the branches into the street. All the neighbors wondered how I had no damage to the lawn!


LOL I do the same stuff. I always give the trash guy a tip around christmas a water when its hot if I am hom eand everyone always asks how come the trash guy takes your cardboard boxes and we have to break ours down and put them in trash bags.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## ServiceOnSite

because of that storm my plows arent to far from home. man was that a fun storm though. had sooooooooooooooooooooooooo much work no time to take picspayup


----------



## shredder781

looks like a wet heavy snow??? Perfect torture on any transmission!!  nice pictures!!!


----------



## lumps

It's October in Buffalo... perfect time to finally add a couple of my pics from that storm here, haha. The first one is of the lines for gas. Since almost the entire area was without power (except my house for some reason, didn't lose it at all), finding a working gas station was a rarity over the first day or two. The others are just shots from around the area.


----------



## lumps

First is from that night, and the others are from the next morning.


----------



## grandview

See that Tim someone else reliving faded glory!


----------



## lumps

grandview;597272 said:


> See that Tim someone else reliving faded glory!


That's all we have in the 'lo, haha.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

very nice pics lumps. the last 3 are like postcards


----------



## lumps

Thanks... I do photography on the side (still very much an amateur, haha).


----------



## stroker79

great photography!!!


----------



## tls22

grandview;597272 said:


> See that Tim someone else reliving faded glory!


Yes, but this guy will not drill it into our heads every 3rd day!

Lumps very nice pictures, they look awsome! Im going to save one for my background!


----------



## lumps

Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## Dan85

I'm new here and here's my contribution for the October Storm picture thread

- Dan










Storm Starting..










Local FD on scene










National Grid feeling a little overwhelmed..










Debris removal begins


----------



## Dan85

The Next day










Still Going..










FD surveying damage


----------



## Dan85

Aftermath



















Tonawanda debris site



















Amherst debris site

- Dan


----------



## nms0219

I made so much money because of that storm. Best part was that I got a new bucket truck and chipper the week before. Talk about luck.


----------



## insnow4fun2004

That picture of the river and the stream, i hope you don't mind, i want that as my wall paper.....can you give me just a little info about it, incase i am asked...lol


----------



## J&R Landscaping

nms0219;632711 said:


> I made so much money because of that storm. Best part was that I got a new bucket truck and chipper the week before. Talk about luck.


Thats perfect timing! Nice pictures! payup


----------



## joef450snowplow

nice pics must of had a lot of wind


----------



## grandview

joef450snowplow;646531 said:


> nice pics must of had a lot of wind


No wind. It was as calm as can be. That's what made it worst it was so quite all you kept hearing were the branches breaking and falling on houses and the ground.


----------



## carl b

than it was a ice storm ? man we get a few of those . the worst part is if you cut up a tree you need chain to move it they always freeze to the ground


----------



## lumps

crb 2500;646846 said:


> than it was a ice storm ? man we get a few of those . the worst part is if you cut up a tree you need chain to move it they always freeze to the ground


No, wasn't really an ice storm. We got around 2' of heavy wet snow while all the trees still had all their leaves.


----------

